

Ask YC: Does everyone get notified? - terrymhung

I had a quick question for the YC people.  Does everyone who applied to YC recieve notification if they do or do not get invited to Boston?
======
jl
If you have not received a response from us by midnight on Thursday, please
check your spam filter before contacting us. (We've had issues with yahoo mail
accounts in the past, for example.)

------
drm237
Are you letting people know as you review the applications, or will everyone
find out on the 18th (or another day)?

------
pg
Everyone who remembered to include an email address.

~~~
cherif
That's great. Thanks!

